# is it normal for young rats to be jumpy and twitchy?



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

i have two young boys that are really jumpy and twitchy (and generally very active) sometimes when i let them out to play, they jump straight up in the air and do a weird little twitch and then take off after each other

they chase and wrestle all the time, too

i had a ferret many years ago and they are doing the same kind of "jump twitch" that my ferret did back then

i wish i could get a video and post it, they just seem so active it scares me!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Young rats of both genders can be very hyper.


----------



## allynpsych (Sep 12, 2007)

My new little boys do that too. Sometimes I'm amazed at how fast they do it. I'm petting them, (or trying to, they seem to like to dash away and then back when I try it), and I'll look away, and they'll "suddenly appear" on the top of the box next to me.  They seem to kick their back legs out a little like bunnies do.  They sometimes do this while chirrping.  They are so cute.


----------



## rightin2 (Aug 31, 2007)

it's funny, i was just about to post about this - i have a young female that is very hyper at times, and is jumpy. she is finally taking treats from me, so i think we're making progress...but hopefully she calms down. my other 2 girls are very calm, but they're older.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

oh dont remind me.....my girls are like that and i need to claw clip and bathe them tonight -large sigh-


----------



## mamarat (Sep 21, 2007)

I think they're just playing running back to you. Are they popcorning? If you pet their heads, they run away and come back for more. Have fun!!


----------



## cinderella (Sep 10, 2007)

mine were all like that until about 15 weeks old


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

oww so sweet, my little boys are still getting used to me. ive never seen rats do that jumping thing, sounds so funny, ld love if you could post a pic or vid or sumthing!


----------

